# Shipping Container As An Underground grow



## loaded dervish (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking about saying i was going to make a bomb shelter out of a shiping container and use it to grow weed underground and out of the watch of cops. If i rent a back hoe and dig a hole to place the cargo cantainer then put a foot of dirt back over the container. i would put two holes at the top of the containers and make fake rocks with ventilation systems. would this idea work for a underground secret grow. I am a medical user just like to do things difrently dont want guess comming to house and finding grow. I think this shelter will be sweet and a cool place to get away give me your advise why my idea wont work hit me hard so i dont waist money on sompthing that cant be done put you 2 cents in!!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 4, 2010)

This has been done to death. Google *underground grows* 

You would need drainage to prevent the thing from filling up with water.


----------



## loaded dervish (Dec 4, 2010)

Ya i was researching i will stick to just growing outdoors off my property. I dont even want to try this project it is just to big and noticable. i will stick with my perfectly good outdoor bud no reson to get to greedy that is how people get cought!!


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Dec 5, 2010)

one problem with this. In my state, and im sure in most states, you have to call your local authorities 3 days before you dig so they can come mark any kind of underground wires and whatnot so you dont accidentally destroy any. Now, im not sure they will ask why you plan on digging, but at the very least SOMEONE will know that you are digging in that area for some reason. be safe. always.


----------



## ClamDigger (Dec 5, 2010)

IM MAKING A POOL!
always wanted to light up a shipping container


----------



## ablazed blunt (Dec 5, 2010)

Depending on your land and others around you I wouldn't call anyone. Start on Friday and have it done by Sunday. With a good backhoe I don't see why it can't be done. Just have everything lined up. If you live in the country then it would work better. 

Someone was telling me that they built this shed and the county picked up on it with satalites and billed him for it cause he didn't have a permit. If they can pick up on him building that shed they might be able to pick up on your dig.

Yeah I got to thinking about it and I don't think you would be able to do it in a couple of days. I mean that is a lot of dirt you have to haul off. Unless you have enough land where you can just spread it out. You would a dump truck or trailer


----------



## FootClan (Dec 5, 2010)

ablazed blunt said:


> Depending on your land and others around you I wouldn't call anyone. Start on Friday and have it done by Sunday. With a good backhoe I don't see why it can't be done. Just have everything lined up. If you live in the country then it would work better.
> 
> Someone was telling me that they built this shed and the county picked up on it with satalites and billed him for it cause he didn't have a permit. If they can pick up on him building that shed they might be able to pick up on your dig.
> 
> Yeah I got to thinking about it and I don't think you would be able to do it in a couple of days. I mean that is a lot of dirt you have to haul off. Unless you have enough land where you can just spread it out. You would a dump truck or trailer


you really think they cought him by satelite? lol come on dont you think its more likey that a neighbor of someting just narked on him or somthing.......Im suppose to believe that the county tracked his shed from satelite then sent him a bill? lol i call bolangia on that one.....My dad built a big add on to the side of his house.......The building inspector came a few years later to give him a permit for a deck he was building.....The guy noticed his add on and told him that it wasnt leagal and he had to take it down.......5 years later nothing has happened they never came back to check to see if he tour it down they never sent him anytihng in the mail nothing........i doubt that any satelite was used to seek out your friends little shed lol seems totally nonsense


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Dec 6, 2010)

@ ablazed blunt : my mantra is this, when breaking laws..break as few as possible at one time.

say he doesnt call before he digs. these are the scenarios: a) someone spots it and he gets nailed for unlawful digging AND the grow b) he hits some underground wires and explodes himself c) nothing and he lives happily ever after.

Feel free to do as you wish, but im all about safety and security FIRST.


----------



## FirsTime (Dec 6, 2010)

@xdrgreenthumbx : I'm pretty damn sure that if he lives in the country as I do no cocksucking neighbour is gonna be an asshole for him digging unlawfully, but your right you never know and I understand your safety and security first but, You could easily with a good backhoe dig behind your house but not too close to your foundation in two days and have that shipping container in there and covered up. The question is... What is going to be your access to the shipping container? Last thing you wanna do is have a outdoor access to your underground grow and the only explanation would be open up a hole in the foundation which is very unsafe for your living quarters . So, If you put it underground you would have to get one of those sheds from lowes or do it yourself and build a shed in the backyard on top of this thing and put a hole in the top of your shipping container and put some type of fucking vault door into your grow room. It seems alot more god damn difficult than just plopping in a few plants around the property, So its possible but unnecessary compared to just a few plants around the property. Sorry bro  but if you actually do fuckiing do this, make sure to make a journal that would be insane... Also I remember watching a video on youtube about the underground bus grow under a large garage by a couple and they were caught due to him getting a few possesion charges and them searching the house and garage, finding the door in the garage.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Dec 6, 2010)

FootClan said:


> you really think they cought him by satelite? lol come on dont you think its more likey that a neighbor of someting just narked on him or somthing.......Im suppose to believe that the county tracked his shed from satelite then sent him a bill? lol i call bolangia on that one.....My dad built a big add on to the side of his house.......The building inspector came a few years later to give him a permit for a deck he was building.....The guy noticed his add on and told him that it wasnt leagal and he had to take it down.......5 years later nothing has happened they never came back to check to see if he tour it down they never sent him anytihng in the mail nothing........i doubt that any satelite was used to seek out your friends little shed lol seems totally nonsense


Yeah that is just what he told me. Its just hear say and it doesn't prove anything.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 6, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> This has been done to death. Google *underground grows*


There are at least six or ten extensive discussions on other sites about this topic, it's true. I did find one where a guy was planning it out and stockpiling materials but evidently he abandoned the thread even though he was pretty advanced in the project - I hope it worked out for him, or at least nothing bad happened. 

There are all kinds of things to consider if you want to do this, but if you own the land you should consider that you've got to remove the container eventually and it won't be as easy as it was to put in. Dirt moves and eventually it'll twist and crush your container like a pop can - they were never meant to withstand force from any points other than the eight corners where they sit on the deck and where other cans are stacked on them. The steel is a thin webbing at best, and of course it would depend on your local conditions, but even given ideal circumstances it won't last more than ten years or so. 

Ever do any digging in your potential location? Good digging? Sandy? Water table down 10-12'? Might just work; keep us posted.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah this was done. They got rolled cuz they stole 2 bigass diesel generators.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 7, 2010)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah this was done. They got rolled cuz they stole 2 bigass diesel generators.


This has been done dozens of times all over the place. This the one in Humboldt you're talking about? 



> Or, to cite an example from police records, they can take the form of eight buried shipping containers radiating out like spokes on a wheel from two massive central power unitsthe sorts of generators designed to supply emergency backup power to a hospital.


Above quote from this article: http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/features/2010/1011.gravois.html


----------



## tafbang (Dec 7, 2010)

ablazed blunt said:


> Depending on your land and others around you I wouldn't call anyone. Start on Friday and have it done by Sunday. With a good backhoe I don't see why it can't be done. Just have everything lined up. If you live in the country then it would work better.
> 
> Someone was telling me that they built this shed and the county picked up on it with satalites and billed him for it cause he didn't have a permit. If they can pick up on him building that shed they might be able to pick up on your dig.


use the dirt for soil ^_^ and make pretty hills in the backyard and grow strawberries


----------



## tafbang (Dec 7, 2010)

I just thought of a great idea. DIG A POOL ABOUT 24FT DEEP. (fucking caps) use about 10ft for a swimming pool and under the pool have your operation..... it's a brilliant idea. maybe have the door to it come from your basement.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 7, 2010)

tafbang said:


> I just thought of a great idea. DIG A POOL ABOUT 24FT DEEP. (fucking caps) use about 10ft for a swimming pool and under the pool have your operation..... it's a brilliant idea. maybe have the door to it come from your basement.


Until the container crumples the second you've got your pool filled. D'oh. It'd be boss for an engineered structure though - free heatsink for your grow, free heating for your pool. Perfect combo.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2010)

ok, not under a pool. But maybe under a hot tub? You could create this underwater air lock that you would have to snorkle through to get into the grow room. 

"Dude, why does your hot tub smell like lemons and skunk"


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 7, 2010)

Fuck it, I'd just build a weed-scented sauna with a cold bath outside for my rez. Once yer done sweating in the exhaust you can go for a brisk dip in the salty rez water...


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 7, 2010)

You can do it like those dudes in Tennessee. They built there house over a cave opening and had a huge grow going on. They got busted for stealing power. Don't steal power.


----------



## ImporteXBUILT (Dec 7, 2010)

I read somewhere recently a dude got rolled with 3 packs in his car, so they searched the house and found a little hole in the ground that lead to a school bus grow lol.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 7, 2010)

FootClan said:


> you really think they cought him by satelite? lol come on dont you think its more likey that a neighbor of someting just narked on him or somthing.......Im suppose to believe that the county tracked his shed from satelite then sent him a bill? lol i call bolangia on that one.....My dad built a big add on to the side of his house.......The building inspector came a few years later to give him a permit for a deck he was building.....The guy noticed his add on and told him that it wasnt leagal and he had to take it down.......5 years later nothing has happened they never came back to check to see if he tour it down they never sent him anytihng in the mail nothing........i doubt that any satelite was used to seek out your friends little shed lol seems totally nonsense


I know Tulare County in central Cali actually PAYS someone to do the googleearth searches. My dad had a similar incident after he built his deck. County inspector stopped as he was roofing it and told him he had to pay a fine, apply for a permit, and wait for approval. My dad told him "You come on up here and stop me from roofing and then we'll talk about it. The sheriff's office was called and dad still refused to come down.(While conveniently pointing out his sign that reads "Trespassers Shot on Sight". Deputy asked him if that was a threat and dad simply said he was showing them his "novelty" sign and had to get back to work. They left and 6 years later there is STILL no bill or paperwork from the county.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Common factor in most busted grows. They were greedy thieves and got caught. Pay the bill.


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Dec 8, 2010)

@budlover...absolutely. 100% spot on.

Honestly, if your smart enough to pull an OP together, ballsy enough to see it through, and competent enough to make it work.....why do something as fucking stupid as steal power???


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

Under the pool is perfect.... it won't crumple a shipping container.... lol... really guys. use your brains and think of solutions. it's possible and easy and if you think of the physics and math. there won't be a problem. you don't even need water filled in the pool or any at all. you could alost have the container 4 ft under the pool with cement and or dirt in between for more support. if anybody says anything crazy about how it won't work i'm probably going to trip. it's basic science and nothing will break.


----------



## Jefferstone (Dec 9, 2010)

xdrgreenthumbx said:


> @ ablazed blunt : my mantra is this, when breaking laws..break as few as possible at one time.


Excellent advice.

Tafbang...it won't crumple a shipping container? Are you an engineer or just high? Do you have any idea how heavy a gallon of water is? 8.35 lbs per gallon. Go figure out the surface area of the container, the depth of the pool and you can find the number of gallons above it. Then you can say it whether it will crumple or not.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

tafbang said:


> Under the pool is perfect.... it won't crumple a shipping container.... lol... really guys. use your brains and think of solutions. it's possible and easy and if you think of the physics and math. there won't be a problem. you don't even need water filled in the pool or any at all. you could alost have the container 4 ft under the pool with cement and or dirt in between for more support. if anybody says anything crazy about how it won't work i'm probably going to trip. it's basic science and nothing will break.


The average swimming pool holds 20,000 gallons of water. At 8# a gallon that is 160,000 pounds of force on top of that shipping container. They were not designed to resist 80 tonnes of weight.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

don't put water in it... did you guys forget....


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Howerver, not that it would make it work or anything, but the weight of the pool is distributed over quite a large area. I'd want it engineered though.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

tafbang said:


> don't put water in it... did you guys forget....


It rains... Did you forget?

You (collectively) are talking about burying a cargo container approximately 25 feet below ground. Do you realize how insane that is?

You dont need a backhoe for that you need a strip mining rig... Then you are somehow gonna protect it from the water table (which it may or maynot already be below). And then you are gonna put a swimming pool that has no water in it into the ground (you do realize that this acts just like a giant cup or bowl and a good rain could get underneath and lift it out of the ground if it was empty?) and somehow keep it from lifting while keeping the water out of it...

DO YOU THINK THERE MIGHT JUST BE AN EASIER WAY?!?!?!

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 9, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> It rains... Did you forget?
> 
> You (collectively) are talking about burying a cargo container approximately 25 feet below ground. Do you realize how insane that is?
> 
> ...


I actually go to see a high school pool float and end up getting ruined. Heavy rains, I didn't believe it would happen until I saw it with my own 2 eyes.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> I actually go to see a high school pool float and end up getting ruined. Heavy rains, I didn't believe it would happen until I saw it with my own 2 eyes.


They actually made boats with concrete hulls in WWII. Cheap as hell to make but I am not sure if I would want to sail the seas in one.


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 9, 2010)

Every year or two this thread under a different name pops up.

We have all had this dream at one time or another. 

Its been done, you just wont ever hear about it.
Peace.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

you're right guys. there is no way this could ever be done.... it rained... I don't think it's possible to take water out of something... the idea is impossible. there is no way



there have been school buses 15ft underground as grow ops just fine... and a god damn steel container has been done multiple times. you guys limit yourself too much.... advance yourselves please. progress this species. don't teach your kids that things are impossible. give hope


and yes I remember this story from many Times ago. and there are videos

"To actually dig a hole and place a school bus inside of it and cover it up with dirt and have a tunnel to it to cover up, that whole operation is at the very least unique," said Chris Hill, Lenoir County Sheriff's Major.

Even more unbelievable? Officials say a garage was then built over the bus.

"The canines were brought in," said Hill, "And as a result of the dogs being brought in they located a hidden panel, or door, or wall in an out building."

Lawmen then checked out a three-by-three foot hole behind a wall, which they say led to the buried bus.

Video shows bags of potting soil inside the hole, which authorities say helped 60 mature marijuana plants grow inside the bus.

So the big question. How exactly does a 14-ton, 40-foot bus get buried?


there are videos.... anyways I'm done here. you guys disappoint. fml


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 9, 2010)

tafbang said:


> So the big question. How exactly does a 14-ton, 40-foot bus get buried?


You dig a hole and drive it in. Awesome.



tafbang said:


> there are videos.... anyways I'm done here. you guys disappoint. fml


Nobody's saying it can't be done. It's been done tons of times as anyone who wants to google it will find and as you know. The discussion is of the inherent problems with the idea. There's a huge difference between fifty responses saying "ya wow good idea do it" and an actually useful discussion of the idea.


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 9, 2010)

A better idea than a container would be a vert-style op in a 12' corrugated steel culvert. Not only are they designed to be buried but they've got all kinds of manhole/access points available, they're lighter, they're safer, and they have a working lifespan of at least 75 years. Get a couple 20 foot sections, a wye with a manhole, get 'em dropped at your site, dig your hole and done. There are certain design advantages to cylindrical shapes anyways - most volume enclosed by the smallest surface area, which would make temp regulation easy and may possibly add up to significant ac/co2 advantages over time.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

agreed. But I was making the point that plenty of cylinders have safely been buried and used... and even a school bus with a garage built on top has been safely used.... therefore, the damn steel container wouldn't be damaged in the case that it is fucking stronger brahh! I don't know how much more I can break it down. I shouldn't even have to.... it's not rocket science


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 9, 2010)

tafbang said:


> agreed. But I was making the point that plenty of cylinders have safely been buried and used... and even a school bus with a garage built on top has been safely used.... therefore, the damn steel container wouldn't be damaged in the case that it is fucking stronger brahh! I don't know how much more I can break it down. I shouldn't even have to.... it's not rocket science


 
Yeah, cause we all know a reinforced concrete pool weighs less than a wooden garage... DOH!!!


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 9, 2010)

tafbang said:


> agreed. But I was making the point that plenty of cylinders have safely been buried and used... and even a school bus with a garage built on top has been safely used.... therefore, the damn steel container wouldn't be damaged in the case that it is fucking stronger brahh! I don't know how much more I can break it down. I shouldn't even have to.... it's not rocket science


Nah it's just structural engineering. The bus is actually stronger than the container - bus is designed to roll and smash into things at high velocity without being totally destroyed. The culvert is a corrugated cylinder - if you don't cut holes in it it's the second strongest shape after a sphere. The container isn't built to protect any occupants - it's built to sit on the deck of a ship with some other containers resting gently on four contact points under a bit of occasional wind load, nowhere near the dead load of even one foot of wet earth. The day you bury it it'll start to corrode unless you take extraordinary measures. So yeah you can do it but you can also do something that's worth doing. 

http://www.runkleconsulting.com/Shipping Container Houses/ShippingContainerHouseEngineering.htm


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww hell, google Forestiere Underground Gardens. Use his design. He make great use of the self-loaded(sp?) arch.

Seriously though. He had a hell of a setup. Lived underground too. Kinda a hermit. Not real stealth, but cool as hell. Just looked it up for spelling and here's the link: http://forestiere-historicalcenter.com/


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

lowerarchy said:


> Nah it's just structural engineering. The bus is actually stronger than the container - bus is designed to roll and smash into things at high velocity without being totally destroyed. The culvert is a corrugated cylinder - if you don't cut holes in it it's the second strongest shape after a sphere. The container isn't built to protect any occupants - it's built to sit on the deck of a ship with some other containers resting gently on four contact points under a bit of occasional wind load, nowhere near the dead load of even one foot of wet earth. The day you bury it it'll start to corrode unless you take extraordinary measures. So yeah you can do it but you can also do something that's worth doing.
> 
> http://www.runkleconsulting.com/Shipping Container Houses/ShippingContainerHouseEngineering.htm



are you trolling me? CARGO CONTAINERS ARE STACKED AND STACKED WITH HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF POUNDS during and before and after transport. Shut your hole


and when something is buried. It doesn't corrode... things and bodies actually last a lot longer. ... shaking my head at people trying to argue and not knowing shit about shit.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 9, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> Aww hell, google Forestiere Underground Gardens. Use his design. He make great use of the self-loaded(sp?) arch.
> 
> Seriously though. He had a hell of a setup. Lived underground too. Kinda a hermit. Not real stealth, but cool as hell. Just looked it up for spelling and here's the link: http://forestiere-historicalcenter.com/




that guy has a beautiful place! he better watchout though as it will collapse as nothing is holding it up but air... derrrr


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 9, 2010)

It's been a long time since I went on the tour and my 11 year old son and wife never have so I think we're planning a trip this spring.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

take some pictures man. you mind if I add you as a friend? I'd like to see how that goes if you do go. it's pretty fascinating


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sure, as a matter of fact, as you read this, I'll shoot off the request. I'm positive we'll go this spring unless admission is just stupid expensive. It's always intrigued me because I was born and raised here and to see someone build not just a home, but his entire estate gardens, courtyard, etc out of nothing but native soils and rocks and did it underground non the less! The only bad part is it's guided tour only so I can't blaze in an unserground courtyard while soaking in the beauty. Oh well, that's what the parking lot is for before we go in. I might even take a short t-break leading up to the trip.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

lol, sounds amazing man. I don't know about your edible tolerance. but I can barely walk. if you can get the wife to drive and still look normal, have some cookies. haha


----------



## zovoel (Dec 10, 2010)

This is an awesome idea. Let us know if it works out for ya man!


----------



## lowerarchy (Dec 10, 2010)

tafbang said:


> are you trolling me? CARGO CONTAINERS ARE STACKED AND STACKED WITH HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF POUNDS during and before and after transport. Shut your hole
> 
> 
> and when something is buried. It doesn't corrode... things and bodies actually last a lot longer. ... shaking my head at people trying to argue and not knowing shit about shit.


It's worth quoting this link www.runkleconsulting.com/*Shipping*%20*Container*%20Houses/*ShippingContainer*HouseEngineering.htm at length. This company only does shipping container architecture. 



> A question I keep getting asked over and over again is: "Can I bury a shipping container to make an underground structure, or a basement?". The short answer is no. The reason is two fold, corrosion and structure. Constant contact with soil will give you serious corrosion problems over time, the steel is relatively light gauge for burying. You would have to put in cathodic protection to slow the corrosion, and you would still have problems, as has been discovered with buried fuel tanks over the years. The second is structural, it doesn't work. The loads on the sides are extreme, and I actually ran the calculations. Here is a graphic of the results:
> 
> Everything with a stress ratio over "1.0" is a failure, and as you can see, the sides fail by an order of magnitude of 1.7 to 1.9. That's a soil loading using soil and an angle of internal friction of about 30 degrees for all you engineers out there, which is silty sand (SM). That is an equivalent fluid pressure of 35 PSF, which is not as bad as you can get in some soil conditions.
> Unfortunately, this won't put this issue to rest I'm sure. I get e-mails about burying these things all the time, and my answer is the same every time (no). Then the person will ask the question in a different manner hoping for the answer he or she wants. The laws of gravity, the strength of materials, and corrosion potential of steel doesn't change because your words do. It will still fail. You can modify the container to make it work, but it would be cheaper to pour a concrete wall. It will still corrode.
> ...


So yeah, there ya go. Now there's some shit about shit, short term no problem, long term stupid idea.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

So you're saying it'll work for years... cool, thanks.

http://thumb1.shutterstock.com.edgesuite.net/display_pic_with_logo/62246/62246,1182931644,1/stock-photo-stack-of-sea-container-in-the-port-of-hamburg-it-is-the-central-hub-for-trade-with-eastern-and-3617224.jpg

http://headlamppictures.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/P1000196s.jpg
http://www.picturenation.co.uk/image/view/preview/140145/container-haulage-transport
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikebaird/3898801499/

those are packed with goods. so that solves your crying about 2 ft of dirt on top of you storage container

You don't have to let dirt touch your container... if you want to have it last for generations


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 10, 2010)

tafbang said:


> are you trolling me? CARGO CONTAINERS ARE STACKED AND STACKED WITH HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF POUNDS during and before and after transport. Shut your hole
> 
> 
> and when something is buried. It doesn't corrode... things and bodies actually last a lot longer. ... shaking my head at people trying to argue and not knowing shit about shit.


I'd just like to say that I've been renting a shipping container for a few years to store my tools/equipment in a storage park and those things are solid as fuck. They might be thin in some spots but there heavily reinforced and ribbed throughout so they can carry thousands of pounds and be stacked on top of eachother. Not to mention how heavy the doors are it is like a vault. You could EASILY bury them under just about anything, I can't even begin to think of something better or stronger for such a purpose. Not for the same price anyway($1500-2000 CAN where I live). 

Also, as I am in construction, I would like to weigh in on some of the other variables.

First off I'm going to assume that the property is an acreage or something because no one in their right mind would attempt this in a heavily populated area.

Locating the utilities. I have to do this alot as I work mostly in residential. In Canada its a free service, you call the 1-800-number and ask them to come locate your utilities, thats it. No one asks any questions. Almost always the utilities are coming from the house and going towards the road/street.

I personally would use a bobcat to excavate the hole (which is only about $200-300/ day to rent). The bobcat is a much more versatile machine and requires less skill to operate than a hoe. You could use the bobcat to excavate, backfill, load any earth to haul out/spread out, depending on how big the property was. You could probably even be able to get the sea can in the hole with one bobcat, otherwise you will need a second. I myself have helped someone pick up and move a container with two machines.

Also you would definitely need a sump system for the container otherwise it would fill with water. this would definitely be easier with a hoe, just a minihoe ($300-400/day. The system itself would cost about $1000 for materials. 

So all in all it would run you about $4000 and be a 2-4 day job depending on experience. Keep in mind this is just to bury the container and nothing else. I don't know enough about growing to estimate the cost of the rest of the setup. 

Is it worth it? FUCK YEAH. It seems like a small price to pay for a massive secret underground growshow, if you got the cash. There's guys lighting up rental properties that cost almost that much a month.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 10, 2010)

Oops, i forgot about the corrosion. It would probaly take about five years for this to become a factor but there are things you could do to slow it down even further. I would probably backfill the container with clear/washed rock so they're wouldn't be much moisture against the outer walls. In addition to a sump that would probably add 10 years to its life.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

Stonetech said:


> Oops, i forgot about the corrosion. It would probaly take about five years for this to become a factor but there are things you could do to slow it down even further. I would probably backfill the container with clear/washed rock so they're wouldn't be much moisture against the outer walls. In addition to a sump that would probably add 10 years to its life.


along with that you could also reinforce cement, clay, or whatever to surround/thicken. I don't know much about what products to use as I'm no construction expert. but you can definitely hold off corrosion for decades with a few minor things. maybe some paste? either way. the guy mentioned before with an underground garden and house inside of dirt. you could easily just make a underground cave like he did and put the container in there... I mean come on. this guy had an underground home of 10acres that he dug up himself


----------



## mike bloomberg (Dec 10, 2010)

What about just calling some professionals to build you a normal bomb shelter?


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

mike bloomberg said:


> What about just calling some professionals to build you a normal bomb shelter?


 probably the best idea. we are all thinking overboard. bombshelters usually have running water and all that built in. at least the one in the movie with Brendan Frazier


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just saw a documentary about bomb shelters and their resurgence in America today. The company they were showing makes everything from small, 2 man shelters all the way up to shelters that can keep 300 people alive, underground, for a year. Included, a gymnasium, weightroom, and lap pool. Just the fact that a lot of people are buying them and they come with a built-in cover story is almost enough to say just go with that. Some of the shelters they were building were better than most modern tract homes you find today!


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Although, I guess you could use that cover story while using a shipping container as well. To make it believable though, you would need to encase it in concrete as a normal bomb shelter would be.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

This maybe off subject but I wonder how useful a bomb-shelter would be if a meteor slapped. or if the world flooded... and you didn't know as you were hiding... ~_~ the things I ponder sometimes...


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

tafbang said:


> This maybe off subject but I wonder how useful a bomb-shelter would be if a meteor slapped. or if the world flooded... and you didn't know as you were hiding... ~_~ the things I ponder sometimes...


Well, most shelters are designed to survive a nuclear blast set off within 1 mile so you might have a chance against the meteor depending on how close it struck. As for flooding, you better have one hell of a tall intake vent! I think the hardest part would be trying to pull things back together and survive the adter effects. I think "out there" sometimes too, I just justify it by pointing to men like Albert Einstein who many considered a nut. There is a FINE line between brilliance and insanity!


----------



## Jefferstone (Dec 10, 2010)

How can you read that entire post and miss the part where the guy says "No"? They are built to stack. They are built to be as light as possible while withstanding stacking. They aren't built to withstand the pressures necessary to be a buried grow room. Sure you could pour concrete around them, reinforce them with extra steel, you could gold plate them if you like, but what is the fucking point? It isn't a feasible solution.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Google a Candian Grow Bust with Shipping containers. It WAS done. 20 of them hooked together. Physics says it can be done too. And arch is the most stable option, but the containers will work just fine. I plan on using containers, but since I'm an MMJ patient in Cali, I won't bother burying them(2 or 3). When one considers gravity and the forces of, the majority of the load comes from above, not the sides. I would say that a container would be fine underground. Don't think I'd push my luck with a pool, but underground is fine. Throw some steel beams along the side if you're worried about collapse. Why not get a legal permit to guild a detatched garage our out-building and either put the containers in that once inspected and approve, or put it underground below it and have a stealth access?


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jefferstone said:


> How can you read that entire post and miss the part where the guy says "No"? They are built to stack. They are built to be as light as possible while withstanding stacking. They aren't built to withstand the pressures necessary to be a buried grow room. Sure you could pour concrete around them, reinforce them with extra steel, you could gold plate them if you like, but what is the fucking point? It isn't a feasible solution.


You are correct that they are made to stack, vertical, as gravity dictates(unless you get into large land surveys where you must consider the curvature of the earth and therefor the affects). NO engineer that I have EVER heard of has yet to dispute the fact than with normal atmospheric pressure, on the surface(or within 20 ft of it), gravity acts as a downward force. Not a surrounding pressure that would compress from the side(as in the depths of the ocean).


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 10, 2010)

Jefferstone said:


> How can you read that entire post and miss the part where the guy says "No"? They are built to stack. They are built to be as light as possible while withstanding stacking. They aren't built to withstand the pressures necessary to be a buried grow room. Sure you could pour concrete around them, reinforce them with extra steel, you could gold plate them if you like, but what is the fucking point? It isn't a feasible solution.


I just took a quick look online and found many videos/pictures of people using sea cans for storm/bomb shelters. they even pour a concrete pad on top of the container for further protection. So how can anybody on here be saying that they will collapse if they're buried? Its obviously been proven that they can.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

nice, so my idea is pretty much been already been the main way... all I know is that if it doesn't seem impossible.. it most likely isn't


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Stonetech said:


> I just took a quick look online and found many videos/pictures of people using sea cans for storm/bomb shelters. they even pour a concrete pad on top of the container for further protection. So how can anybody on here be saying that they will collapse if they're buried? Its obviously been proven that they can.


Oh, I dunno... Because maybe we are talking about burying a container 30' into the ground under a POOL...

My whole point has been there are easier ways to hide a grow FFS.


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 10, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Oh, I dunno... Because maybe we are talking about burying a container 30' into the ground under a POOL...
> 
> My whole point has been there are easier ways to hide a grow FFS.


I never said anything about a pool.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 10, 2010)

Stonetech said:


> I never said anything about a pool.


the guy is e-stalking me and trolling. don't mind him. he has no sense.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 10, 2010)

tafbang said:


> the guy is e-stalking me and trolling. don't mind him. he has no sense.


 
Oh... the irony...


----------



## Jefferstone (Dec 11, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Oh... the irony...


LOL...

Where did pool come from? Read the thread. That was the whole point. Burying a cargo container deep underground with a POOL ON TOP OF IT is asking for trouble. You should at least get an engineer's opinion. Are you digging in Marine clay? That might be one question to consider.

Wait...I changed my mind. Tafbang you are completely correct, my apologies. Please go build your secret deep underground grow room with a pool on top of it. Spend as much time in it as possible. Check back with us in a year. 

I'm not saying shipping container as a grow room can't be done. I know it can be done...with some common sense applied. You know, like don't put unbelievably heavy shit on top of it. Like 80 tons of water, or 40 feet of earth.


----------



## tafbang (Dec 11, 2010)

That's exactly what I was saying. It wasn't my idea. I was just saying that it's "possible" and it's been used many times and there are still idiots in here that don't understand.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 11, 2010)

tafbang said:


> That's exactly what I was saying. It wasn't my idea. I was just saying that it's "possible" and it's been used many times and there are still idiots in here that don't understand.


*Holds up mirror*


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 11, 2010)

loaded dervish said:


> I was thinking about saying i was going to make a bomb shelter out of a shiping container and use it to grow weed underground and out of the watch of cops. If i rent a back hoe and dig a hole to place the cargo cantainer then put a foot of dirt back over the container. i would put two holes at the top of the containers and make fake rocks with ventilation systems. would this idea work for a underground secret grow. I am a medical user just like to do things difrently dont want guess comming to house and finding grow. I think this shelter will be sweet and a cool place to get away give me your advise why my idea wont work hit me hard so i dont waist money on sompthing that cant be done put you 2 cents in!!


This was the first post and therefore the topic of the thread. I thought the forum was to help other people by sharing their opinions and experiences in a constructive manor. I think the original poster bailed along time ago though so i see no more point in replying further. I'll leave you guys to argue over your petty bullshit.


----------



## par09 (Jun 3, 2011)

simply pour a footing an build a garage on top make sure u put a 10 foot roll up door then get a mini escavater in there an dig your hole then have container delivered an push it off in the hole coat the outside with some spray on water proof shit (forgot what its called) back fill with gravel then poor a 2-3 inch slab.........an u can figure out the rest on your own..........i did


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 3, 2011)

paint?...........


----------



## InDrunk (Mar 31, 2013)

maybe if its to complex using container, you can try using one of these


----------

